# Précommande à partir du 10/04 ...



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Salut. Je voulais savoir ce que vous pensez dès précommande à partir du vendredi 10/04. Vous pensez que les stock vont partir aussi vite que pour les iphones ? 

Je vous demande ça par ce que le 24/04,jour de la sortie de la watch c'est aussi ... Mon anniversaire. 

Même si je fêterai mes 31 ans, je reste un gamin et je veux l'avoir le jour de mon anniversaire ! 

Vous allez la pre commander sans la voir en vrai ?


----------



## poulroudou (17 Mars 2015)

Carrément, et je serai un des premiers à la pré commander, je veux mon jouet 

Il est vrai que le top est de l'essayer avant achat, ne serait ce que par rapport à la taille de son poignet.

Pfouu, c'est lonnnnnnng d'attendre...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Vous allez la pre commander sans la voir en vrai ?



Non en aucun cas , je préfère la voir et essayer avant d'acheter


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Moi aussi je voudrais l'essayer. Et ou moins comparer le modèle sport vs modèle "normal" 250€ plus cher ! 

Je vais à l'Apple store d'Aix samedi 11/04. Mais j'ai peur que le 11/04 on soit déjà sur des livraison au delà du 24/04. 

Mais comme je la veux le 24/04, je vais commander mon rêver (Apple watch bracelet sport noir en 38mm) et si ça convient pas j'aurai 15 jours pour la ramener.


----------



## Maximei (17 Mars 2015)

Personnellement je compte aussi l'essayer en vrai avant de l'acheter ! J'irais vers le 13/14 avril histoire de laisser passer la foule et avoir des vendeur un peut plus concentrés sur moi, quoi qu'à Strasbourg, il ne risque pas de désemplir...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Moi pas d'achat de suite j'attend la deuxième cuvée avec une montre un peu plus autonome


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Je pense pas que la deuxième cuvé sera plus autonome. Cela sera tjs un écran déporter de l'iPhone. 
Il y aura peut-être une gamme de plus. De nouveau bracelet et de nouvelle matière.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Pas certain que la V2  ne sera pas plus autonome car c'est son plus grand défaut


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Plus autonome ? C'est à dire ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

de pouvoir l'utiliser sans avoir besoin de son iPhone et ceux pour toucher une clientèle que veux apple Watch mais pas l'iPhone

Qu'elle possède une puce gps  serais aussi un plus pour les activités sportives 

En gros , tu l'utilise sans ton smartphone et quand tu rentre chez toi , via le wifi ou bluetooth , elle transfert les données sur ton pc , tablette , ou smartphone


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Ça c'est un rêve mais sa sûrement pas pour la v2 et même à mon avis c'est pour jamais ! 

Une puce Gps ça consomme énormément de batterie !!

Et de toute façon je vois pas l'intérêt de se passer de son téléphone vu que tu sort normalement toujours avec ton portable.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ça c'est un rêve mais sa sûrement pas pour la v2 et même à mon avis c'est pour jamais !
> 
> Une puce Gps ça consomme énormément de batterie !!
> 
> Et de toute façon je vois pas l'intérêt de se passer de son téléphone vu que tu sort normalement toujours avec ton portable.



J'évite de le prendre dans les activités sportives  

pour la V2 a suivre !!


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non en aucun cas , je préfère la voir et essayer avant d'acheter


Pareil... C'est un produit bien trop cher (pour moi) et bien trop dépendant de la morphologie du client pour que je me jette dessus. J'attendrai sagement les premiers retours même, et une prise en main, avant de me décider.

Pourtant c'est censé être mon cadeau pour mes 30 ans qui datent d'août dernier...


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi aussi je voudrais l'essayer. Et ou moins comparer le modèle sport vs modèle "normal" 250€ plus cher !
> 
> Je vais à l'Apple store d'Aix samedi 11/04. Mais j'ai peur que le 11/04 on soit déjà sur des livraison au delà du 24/04.
> 
> Mais comme je la veux le 24/04, je vais commander mon rêver (Apple watch bracelet sport noir en 38mm) et si ça convient pas j'aurai 15 jours pour la ramener.



Il y a de fortes chances pour que la Sport noire parte très vite. Déjà c'est la moins chère. Et ensuite on sait que les modèles d'iPhone qui se vendent le plus sont les noirs. Donc tu peux être certain que c'est un modèle qui sera très demandé.

Mais il est très dur d'estimer la demande. Beaucoup de gens ici disent passer leur tour cette année. Mais comment se comportera la nouvelle clientèle que l'aspect bijou de cette montre vise ? C'est très dur à prévoir.


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Et oui je te comprends. Moi aussi je cours bcp (je viens de passer le cap des 4000km avec Runstastic) et j'ai pas pris l'iPhone 6 plus a cause de ça. 

Mais il faut être réaliste. Un puce gps de précision dans un Apple watch j'y crois pas. 

Sinon tourne toi vers les montre tomtom si tu fait du running mais la prix est aussi énorme


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Il y a de fortes chances pour que la Sport noire parte très vite. Déjà c'est la moins chère. Et ensuite on sait que les modèles d'iPhone qui se vendent le plus sont les noirs. Donc tu peux être certain que c'est un modèle qui sera très demandé.
> 
> Mais il est très dur d'estimer la demande. Beaucoup de gens ici disent passer leur tour cette année. Mais comment se comportera la nouvelle clientèle que l'aspect bijou de cette montre vise ? C'est très dur à prévoir.



Et oui c'est sur que le modèle noir va partir très vite. 

Vous pensez que les 15 jours pour ce faire rembourser s'appliquera sur la watch ?


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Et oui c'est sur que le modèle noir va partir très vite.
> 
> Vous pensez que les 15 jours pour ce faire rembourser s'appliquera sur la watch ?


Oui c'est quasi certain. Il n'y a pas de raisons pour que ça change, au contraire. Et de toute façon Apple le précisera avant que tu ne commandes.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Oui c'est quasi certain. Il n'y a pas de raisons pour que ça change, au contraire. Et de toute façon Apple le précisera avant que tu ne commandes.


Reste a attendre


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Ok. Une watch acheter sur le net pourra être ramener en Apple Store physique ?


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Euh ça je n'en sais rien. Ça marche pour les mac et les iphone ? Je ne serais pas surpris que oui. Mais c'est à vérifier dans les CGV.


----------



## jackpote (17 Mars 2015)

Ok merci.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Depuis l'annonce de l' Apple Watch , vous supposez beaucoup il me semble


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Qui ?



Vous 

c'est noté dans mon post #22


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

C'est une façon élégante de me dire de me taire... ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est une façon élégante de me dire de me taire... ?



Non du tout , j'adore ce topic au moins il y a de l'animation 

etes vous sure que les précommandes demarre le 10/04 ?


----------



## Maximei (18 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non du tout , j'adore ce topic au moins il y a de l'animation
> 
> etes vous sure que les précommandes demarre le 10/04 ?



D'après le site apple et cette page (http://store.apple.com/fr/watch), les pré-commandes seront effectivement ouverte le 10 avril !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> D'après le site apple et cette page (http://store.apple.com/fr/watch), les pré-commandes seront effectivement ouverte le 10 avril !



Super , je n'avais pas vu cela 

merci


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2015)

HO ! oui c'est trop cool  je vais en commander une en rose pour ma petite fille  a 7 ans c'est bientôt  son anniversaire  avec aussi la montre de Mikey
ces copines vont adorer


----------



## Vanton (20 Mars 2015)

7 ans ça fait pas un peu tot... ? Elle a un iPhone ta fille ? 

Ou tout ton message était second degré ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> 7 ans ça fait pas un peu tot... ? Elle a un iPhone ta fille ?
> 
> Ou tout ton message était second degré ?



Il veux surement parler de cette montre


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2015)

non  mais elle a un  IPAD  et NETFLIX n'a pas de secrets mais si MIKEY a les pieds qui bougent je lui offre trop cool


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2015)

cillab a dit:


> non  mais elle a un  IPAD  et NETFLIX n'a pas de secrets mais si MIKEY a les pieds qui bougent je lui offre trop cool



Dans ce cas


----------



## laurent646 (27 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un aurait-il des infos concernant l'AppleCare+ pour iWatch car le site mentionne bien que ce sera possible mais ne donne pour l'instant aucun détails (prix, durée, prix du remplacement en cas de casse etc...).

Merci.


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Si la durée est donnée. C'est 2 ans pour les Sport et classiques et 3 ans pour les Edition.

Mais le reste n'est pas connu.


----------



## laurent646 (27 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si la durée est donnée. C'est 2 ans pour les Sport et classiques et 3 ans pour les Edition.
> 
> Mais le reste n'est pas connu.


Merci pour l'info


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

de rien. 

De toute façon l'ouverture des pré-commandes est dans exactement deux semaines. On aura toutes les infos à ce moment là


----------



## cillab (27 Mars 2015)

aucun intéret ,car elle ne tombera ,jamais en panne ATTEND C'EST UNE APPLE WATCH


----------



## jackpote (1 Avril 2015)

Et voilà la pub ... 






Vivement déjà le 10/04 !!


----------



## ft5777 (1 Avril 2015)

Il n'y a pas à dire mais Apple sait s'y prendre pour faire des pubs!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

j'attend 2019 mais bonne chance as tous les acheteurs

j'ai hâte de vos retours


----------



## Vanton (1 Avril 2015)

J'ai horreur de cette video... Y a longtemps qu'ils m'avaient pas autant déçu sur ce point...

C'est d'autant plus triste que la video d'introduction de la montre (qui a été lourdement pompée pour faire cette pub cheap) est vraiment très très bonne.






Comment faire d'une grande réussite un raté, à mon avis...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Je ne suis hélas pas sure d'une grande réussite


----------



## Vanton (1 Avril 2015)

Je parlais de la video ! [emoji6]

Je trouve celle d'introduction particulièrement réussie : les images sont d'une sensualité folle, la musique hypnotique... Tout y est doux, presque comme suspendu dans le temps. Les matériaux sont particulièrement soulignés par la lumière, les sons sont délicats... C'est pas fait pour chatouiller le geek mais c'est parfait pour un bijou. Vraiment exceptionnelle cette video. 

Par contre la pub utilise une musique chaotique, des morceaux d'images de la video d'intro mal montées sur la nouvelle musique... Ça fonctionne mal... Quand la bracelet milanais se referme, on a dans la video d'intro un subtil clic élégant et ferme. Dans la pub à ce moment on a des précisions métalliques comme celles utilisées au Brésil, ça fait un bruit de tôle très déplaisant... Un gros ratage. La fin avec le défilement des différents écrans de la montre est bien meilleure. Le rythme de la musique est en phase avec les images, visuellement c'est pas déplaisant. Mais le début est vraiment mauvais...

En aparté, une très bonne video produit Apple c'est celle là, qui donne beaucoup de sens au cru 2013 du design Apple :


----------



## jackpote (1 Avril 2015)

Pour l'instant c'est pas le spot de pub officiel. Peut  être un fake aussi


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

La vidéo est belle mais sans grande surprise


----------



## Vanton (1 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est pas le spot de pub officiel. Peut  être un fake aussi


Pas un fake nan... 

Il a été diffusé lors de la dernière keynote, il est très officiel. Mais comme il contient la date de lancement, je ne sais pas s'il sera diffusé par la suite.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Je doute aussi 
Mais très belle


----------



## Dem81 (2 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne suis hélas pas sure d'une grande réussite



Ce sont, comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, "nous" utilisateurs et les développeurs que feront ou non le succès de cet Apple Watch (que je pré-commanderais...) ;-)


----------



## jackpote (3 Avril 2015)

Dans une semaine a cette heure ci je ferai que réactualisé la page de l'Apple store !!


----------



## Vanton (3 Avril 2015)

En tout cas, je le disais dans un autre sujet, mais je suis allé à la Fnac micro à Toulouse hier. Celle qui a un Shop in a Shop Apple. Les vendeurs sont payés par Apple, et pas par la FNAC. Y en avait un et je lui ai posé quelques questions sur la sortie de la montre.

Premièrement il m'a confirmé qu'ils n'en auraient pas en demo le 10. Que seuls les Apple Store les auront. J'ai même parlé des petits stands de demo avec un iPad mini et une Watch fixée à côté, ce qui ne doit pas prendre de place, mais il n'était même pas au courant de l'existence de ces stands et il n'est pas prévu qu'ils en reçoivent. 

En fait il m'a confirmé que la montre serait impossible à voir sur Toulouse.

Lui compte aller à Paris le 24 en acheter une. Il pense montrer la sienne aux clients qui auraient des questions... Ça a un côté vraiment piteux !

Il n'exclut pas qu'Apple en offre à ses vendeurs mais il n'a reçu aucune info à ce sujet pour le moment...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2015)

Le *R*oi fait ce qu'il veut, comme il veut, quand il veut !


----------



## jackpote (3 Avril 2015)

Precommander vendredi 10/04 .... A partir de 9h01 !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Precommander vendredi 10/04 .... A partir de 9h01 !



ce seras vite la


----------



## jackpote (4 Avril 2015)

Les vidéos d'explications de l'utilisation de la Watch. 

Y a pas a dire ça a l'air vraiment bien foutu. 

https://www.apple.com/watch/guided-tours/#film-welcome


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

En effet très chouette cette vidéo


----------



## jackpote (4 Avril 2015)

Voilà c'est officiel les watch commandées sur le store.fr seront livrée gratuitement à domicile... Ou récupérable en store physique !


----------



## adixya (4 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Voilà c'est officiel les watch commandées sur le store.fr seront livrée gratuitement à domicile... Ou récupérable en store physique !


C'était des modes de distribution assez prévisibles dis donc...


----------



## jackpote (4 Avril 2015)

Je transmet juste une info officiel de Apple qui efface certains questionnements.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Avril 2015)

C'était indiqué depuis déjà pas mal de temps:


----------



## ft5777 (4 Avril 2015)

Merci pour cette information sur le fait de pouvoir aller chercher sa montre réservée directement dans un Apple store! Mais j'ai une question : vous voyez ça où? Je trouve pas l'information sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## jackpote (4 Avril 2015)

Diffusion de la pub de la Watch sur M6 a l'instant


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Diffusion de la pub de la Watch sur M6 a l'instant



Vu sympa


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Merci pour cette information sur le fait de pouvoir aller chercher sa montre réservée directement dans un Apple store! Mais j'ai une question : vous voyez ça où? Je trouve pas l'information sur l'Apple Store...



https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Et-vous-?-Serez-vous-la-?.1263222/#post-12867230

[emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

ET VOILÀ !!!


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

A votre avis 38 ou 42mm sur cette vidéo ?


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

C'est la 42 mm....Qui lui mange le poignet


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

Les différents test de presse française arrive ... 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...RTFIG00175-nous-avons-teste-l-apple-watch.php


----------



## ft5777 (8 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est la 42 mm....Qui lui mange le poignet



Cette vidéo me conforte dans l'idée de m'en tenir à la 38mm... La 42mm parait assez énorme sur le bras de ce mec, peut-être qu'il a de tout petits poignets mais je ne pense pas.


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Les différents test de presse française arrive ...
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high...RTFIG00175-nous-avons-teste-l-apple-watch.php


Sont bien plus sympa que sur certains sites américains....Qui croire ?


----------



## Vanton (8 Avril 2015)

Je me méfie beaucoup des tests de la presse généraliste... Ils ont tendance à raconter n'importe quoi par méconnaissance


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

Y a des traductions des tests de la presse américaine ?


----------



## Vanton (8 Avril 2015)

IGen propose un article :

Enthousiasme mesuré pour les premiers tests de l’Apple Watch
http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...pour-les-premiers-tests-de-lapple-watch-90612


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> IGen propose un article :
> 
> Enthousiasme mesuré pour les premiers tests de l’Apple Watch
> http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...pour-les-premiers-tests-de-lapple-watch-90612



Oui en effet c'est le super enthousiasme


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je me méfie beaucoup des tests de la presse généraliste... Ils ont tendance à raconter n'importe quoi par méconnaissance


Il s'agit là d'un journaliste qui a porté/utilisé la montre et qui en donne son ressenti: il a l'ait plutôt enthousiaste.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il s'agit là d'un journaliste qui a porté/utilisé la montre et qui en donne son ressenti: il a l'ait plutôt enthousiaste.



tu trouve ?


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

Bon alors toujours chaud pour les pre commandes vendredi matin après avoir lu les tests américain ?


----------



## Brad64 (8 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part précommande vendredi sur le site et je pars l'essayer à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux qui est 500m de la maison dans la journée.

Les tests sont assez positifs tout de même. Après doit-on se fier à des avis comme Le Figaro ou d'autres sites US à la critique facile ? Je trouve qu'il n'y a que MacG,  Mac4ever ou un Clubic par exemple pour être assez averti et objectif pour offrir un vrai test digne de ce nom.

Ce n'est pas un objet aussi indispensable que l'iPhone, plein de défauts de jeunesse... mais le design est sympa, je ne me fais pas de soucis sur sa durabilité, pleins de fonctions, autonomie correcte. Depuis gamin j'ai toujours rêvé d'une montre qui fasse tout (_un peu comme la Casio calculette_), je pense que c'est enfin arrivé, et ce n'est que le début ! 

Une chose débile et récurrente que je vois est le fait de devoir la charger tous les jours, donc "_impossible de la garder la nuit et de se réveiller avec d'un tapotement..._" Il y a bien 2h au bureau où je vais pouvoir la laisser charger tranquille sur l'iMac pendant que je bosse assis... ce qui permet de l'avoir de dispo pour tout le restant de la journée, la soirée et même jusqu'au lendemain


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

Je ne comprends pas l'Américain...


----------



## Vanton (8 Avril 2015)

Les tests ne me rassurent pas du tout... Mais je précommanderai quand même pour me faire mon propre avis


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

Idem. Je précommande toujours le modèle ultime que je voulais depuis le début. J'aurai toujours 15 jours pour me faire rembourser. 

Mais je pense que l'adopter c'est l'adorer. De toute façon vu mon métier mon intérêt dans cette montre c'est de répondre au téléphone et sms ... Sans mon téléphone. Et ça la Watch le fait apparement parfaitement.


----------



## jackpote (8 Avril 2015)

Vidéo du 38mm au poignet d'un homme ... 






Édit : a priori c'est une 42mm


----------



## Dem81 (9 Avril 2015)

Il le met au début, c'est une 38mm!


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Si tu regarde bien y a graver 42mm au dos de la montre


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Voilà à 24h des précommande je sais plus quel modèle je vais commander. 

Les hésitations du début refont surface.

Vous avez vu des test presse ou Apple a livré des Watch SS avec bracelet sport noir ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part , je vais attendre et voir les premiers retours


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Moi la commander c'est sur ... 
C'est l'hésitation avec la Watch sport sidéral ou Watch SS


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi la commander c'est sur ...
> C'est l'hésitation avec la Watch sport sidéral ou Watch SS



encore un peu de temps pour choisir


----------



## Brad64 (9 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> encore un peu de temps pour choisir



Mais plus beaucoup 

Le gros désavantage pour la  Watch classique en acier (_à part son prix_) c'est a l'air de bien prendre les trace de doigt et autres, on le voit dans les tests, c'est vite crado  Alors que la Sport va réagir comme l'alu des Mac ou de l'iPhone, c'est pas plus mal !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Moi ce qui me dérange c'est que l'aluminium et pour moi un matière qui n'est pas compatible avec une montre


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

J'aurais aussi une préférence pour l'acier


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

J'ai réussi à trouver un vidéo ou on vois un Watch sport sidéral au poignet d'un homme en chemise costume. Ben c'est vraiment pas moche non plus [emoji29]

Je voulais vous poster les captures d'écran mais ça marche pas via l'application du forum.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

Tu peux toujours copier et coller  le lien


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Il faut que je l'upload sur un hébergeur avant alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

Non , copie le lien de ta video et colle le directement dans ton texte ou clic sur Média et insert le lien ( c'est le petit logo en forme de pellicule photo vers les smileys )


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

A 1minute 45s


----------



## Brad64 (9 Avril 2015)

C'est vrai que la Sport en noir sidéral passe très bien avec une chemise/costume !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Alors qu'est-ce que t'en pense jura39 ? Tu la trouve bcp moins belle ou classe que la SS ?

D'ailleurs a 1m35s on vois un Watch SS bracelet noir aussi sur un homme en costume.


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

C'est quoi une Watch SS ? [emoji57]

J'ai regardé des docus sur la seconde guerre mondiale et les camps hier soir et du coup ça m'évoque pas des choses géniales... [emoji1]


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

SS = stainless steel = acier inoxydable


----------



## ft5777 (9 Avril 2015)

Vous y croyez vous aux rumeurs sur les ruptures de stock?

http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...ura-pas-dapple-watch-pour-tout-le-monde-90643

J'avoue avoir vraiment envie de cette montre dès le 24 avril (surtout que je pars de chez moi une semaine à partir du 27) et demain matin je pourrai pas passer pré-commande avant 10h15 au plus tôt. C'est stupide car je serai très étonné que tous les stocks soient écoulés en 1h30 mais j'ai l'impression que c'est ce qu'on essaie de nous faire croire...


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Je pense que ça va dépendre des modèles... Certains seront plus demandés que d'autres. 

Après je trouve étonnant que les employés Apple puissent en avoir une en promo directement si les stocks sont si réduits que ça...


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

L'impatience et la précipitation sont mauvaises conseillères et Apple est dans son rôle.
Certains vont acheter la watch avec parfois un bracelet moyen ou haut de gamme ce qui à mon sens n'est pas raisonnable car dans ces cas là le paraitre prend le pas sur la raison et la prudence. Malgré mes réticences je vais certainement me laisser tenter mais ce sera par une basique sport qui n'enlèvera rien à sont utilisation mais limitera sérieusement le coût car ne l'oublions pas ce produit est loin d'être abouti et entrainera *des* renouvellements.
Alors, réfléchissez...ou pas !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

J'aime beaucoup que tu finisse par "... Ou pas " ! 

C'est ce que je me dit aussi. C'est le première objet Apple qui est dans le paraitre et au final j'ai du mal avec cet achat. Pas par son utilité que je trouve super, mais par sont modèle. J'ai la chance d'avoir les moyens de me payer un Watch mais j'hésite avec la sport et je sais pas pourquoi ...!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Dans cette montre ce pourquoi j'ai de l'intérêt c'est le logiciel, les affichages (écran, animations...) les infos et relais d'applis, la praticabilité.
Ce qui passe au second plan (pour le moment) c'est le look. L'avantage c'est qu'avec l'investissement de base on ne sacrifie rien de l'intérêt du soft par rapport aux modèles plus haut de gamme qui n'apportent rien de plus que du luxe (fort cher) de matériaux. Çà, c'est la volonté d'Apple qui veut confondre les deux et nous attirer vers les plus chers. Peut être y viendrais je mais pas pour ce premier coup; ça attendra des renouvellements incontournables: Donc ce n'est que partie remise et c'est plus raisonnable non ? (et là je ne rajoute pas  "ou pas" )


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Alors qu'est-ce que t'en pense jura39 ? Tu la trouve bcp moins belle ou classe que la SS ?
> 
> D'ailleurs a 1m35s on vois un Watch SS bracelet noir aussi sur un homme en costume.



Je ne sais plus trop  j'aime bien les deux


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Merci de ton aide [emoji1]

Bon à cette heure si mon choix est ... 

Apple Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir. 

Et j'espère que je changerai pas encore d'avis mille fois avant demain 9h01.


----------



## ft5777 (9 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Merci de ton aide [emoji1]
> 
> Bon à cette heure si mon choix est ...
> 
> ...



Pareil!

Espérons qu'ils auront du stock pour moi encore à 10h30 lol


----------



## dhalxav (9 Avril 2015)

Je viens de regarder la vidéo à 1m41 et c'est vrai que la sport en noire rend pas mal avec un costard. Je suis plutôt parti sur une watch tout court avec bracelet sport ou bracelet milanais mais le prix me freine pas mal et connaissant Apple, il y aura une V2 qui sera bien mieux.

Je cherche d'autres photos d'apple watch sport noire avec une personne en costume mais je ne trouve pas


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Pareil!
> 
> Espérons qu'ils auront du stock pour moi encore à 10h30 lol



Tu changera pas d'avis d'ici demain toi ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Merci de ton aide [emoji1]
> 
> Bon à cette heure si mon choix est ...
> 
> ...





ft5777 a dit:


> Pareil!
> 
> Espérons qu'ils auront du stock pour moi encore à 10h30 lol





dhalxav a dit:


> Je viens de regarder la vidéo à 1m41 et c'est vrai que la sport en noire rend pas mal avec un costard. Je suis plutôt parti sur une watch tout court avec bracelet sport ou bracelet milanais mais le prix me freine pas mal et connaissant Apple, il y aura une V2 qui sera bien mieux.
> 
> Je cherche d'autres photos d'apple watch sport noire avec une personne en costume mais je ne trouve pas



"Allé, cé valide !" Et je m'ajoute !
A demain pour confirmer !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Quel modèle alors ?


----------



## ft5777 (9 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Tu changera pas d'avis d'ici demain toi ?



Honnêtement j'en ai vraiment marre maintenant, ça fait des mois que je pense à cette montre. Depuis qu'ils ont annoncé les prix c'est encore pire, je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour conserver mes cheveux, j'aurai facilement pu me les arracher en voyant les prix (surtout ceux de l'Apple Watch).

Donc voilà, je reste sur l'Apple Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir, et basta! Vivement demain que ma commande soit passée comme ça finies les prises de tête! [emoji39]


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

dhalxav a dit:


> Je viens de regarder la vidéo à 1m41 et c'est vrai que la sport en noire rend pas mal avec un costard. Je suis plutôt parti sur une watch tout court avec bracelet sport ou bracelet milanais mais le prix me freine pas mal et connaissant Apple, il y aura une V2 qui sera bien mieux.
> 
> Je cherche d'autres photos d'apple watch sport noire avec une personne en costume mais je ne trouve pas


T'as regardé dans la galerie que j'ai postée cette nuit ?

Sinon j'en commande deux demain moi, une 38 et une 42mm. Mais j'ai pas encore décidé des modèles.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

"Ô Nuit, viens apporter à la terre
Le calme enchantement de ton mystère
....."
Passez une bonne nuit !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Moi aussi vivement demain pour cette commande finisse les changement d'avis. Je travail, je gagne ma vie pour pas être à 250€ près ... Mais j'en ai honte de mes prise de tête [emoji29]


----------



## ososis (9 Avril 2015)

Aller ça sera une watch bracelet sport 42 pour moi !!! Mais ça m'aura bien pris la tête !


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

Une raison de plus pour dépenser 250€ en plus ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Ça tombe bien (mal ?) je ne comprends pas l'Anglais/Américain


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

C'est quoi ce faux Ive ? [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Apple ne communique pas toujours sur les embauches...On comprend pourquoi !


----------



## Vanton (9 Avril 2015)

Le souci du saphir normalement c'est sa résistance aux chocs. Ils n'ont pas tapé très fort dessus... C'est donc dur d'en tirer des conclusions. L'exemple type qui peut le ruiner c'est un choc dans un coin de table. 

Le verre a tendance à être moins sensible aux chocs mais plus aux rayures


----------



## jackpote (9 Avril 2015)

En tout cas c'est la première fois qu'on vois un verre aussi résistant aux rayures chez Apple !!


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

C'est la première fois qu'apple utilise du saphir pour un écran [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Alors qui a changer d'avis cet nuit ?


----------



## mnav (10 Avril 2015)

Pour l.instant toujours pas de décision. Y a du monde dans les Apple Store?


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

Jour J.... Avez-vous décidé pour vos précommande..??


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Pour moi c'est bon je change plus d'avis


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)




----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

A 1m35 vous pouvez bien voir la différence entre un 42 et 38mm !


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Ca y est commander !!!!!


----------



## aurique (10 Avril 2015)

Commandé aussi !!! (sur l'app car pour moi le store est tjrs fermé)


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Délais = 4 à 6 semaines, çà c'est une organisation méticuleusement programmée !


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Moi y a marqué 24/04 et 8/05. Bizarre.  Commander à 9h02. J'espère l'avoir le jour de mon anniversaire


----------



## aurique (10 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Moi y a marqué 24/04 et 8/05. Bizarre.  Commander à 9h02.



Pareil !


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Il semblerait que ceux qui ont des délais entre 24/4 et 8/5 sont ceux qui ont commandé ....La watch classique et non la sport.
suivez mon regard......


----------



## aurique (10 Avril 2015)

même pas vrai d'abord .... j'ai commandé les 2 !!


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

Pré-commandé aussi, watch sport gris sidéral 38mm , 4 à 6 semaines également (et dans le mail de confirmation, entre le 13 et le 27 mai...)


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Sur le mail de confirmation y a marqué en haut ; " Expédition 1 "

Cela veux dire qu'il y aura deux vague d'expédition pour les première commande ?

Maintenant même les Watch classique sont expédiés 4 à 6 semaine


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Pré-commandé aussi, watch sport gris sidéral 38mm , 4 à 6 semaines également (et dans le mail de confirmation, entre le 13 et le 27 mai...)



Tout est dans le détail anodin: même commande que toi mais délais entre le *12 et 26 mai* (possible que tu l'aies avant moi ).


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tout est dans le détail anodin: même commande que toi mais délais entre le *12 et 26 mai* (possible que tu l'aies avant moi ).



Je l'espère... (Pour moi!!!)


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Vanton doit dormir.....


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Vanton doit dormir.....



Il vient de se réveiller...


----------



## whocancatchme (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai mis une montre dans mon panier dès 9H01 donc j'ai délai de livraison très court mais je n'ai toujours pas passé commande... Si je la prends je vais la recevoir rapidement en passant devant tout le monde ? Ou je vais repasser derrière ?


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

whocancatchme a dit:


> J'ai mis une montre dans mon panier dès 9H01 donc j'ai délai de livraison très court mais je n'ai toujours pas passé commande... Si je la prends je vais la recevoir rapidement en passant devant tout le monde ? Ou je vais repasser derrière ?



A mon avis tu repasse derrière...


----------



## whocancatchme (10 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> A mon avis tu repasse derrière...



Même en rafraichissant me déconnectant et en revenant sur mon panier, les délais bougent pas... Bizarre. Bref je l'a commande pas j'irais en magasin


----------



## jacghit (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai fait ma commande de la Watch alu noir sidéral 42mm aujourd'hui à 9H05. J'ai reçu immédiatement un courriel de confirmation de Apple avec comme indication -> Livraison sous : juin. C'est pas précis et bien lointain


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Ouais ouais, le coup du caddy dans la file avec personne au bout...C'est connu !
A la queue, comme tout le monde !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Avril 2015)

Commandé à 9h02 gris sidéral 42 MM Sport... Livrée entre le 24/04-08/05... 
Je pense que ceux qui ont passé commande dans le tout début devraient l'avoir le 24/04 je pense.


----------



## ft5777 (10 Avril 2015)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour récupérer la montre directement en magasin? Je suis dégouté j'ai pas trouvé comment faire et maintenant c'est livraison chez moi! :/


----------



## Yannick-sker (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai passé commande à 9h02, tout s'est bien passé, livraison entre le 24/04-08/05, j'ai fait une capture d'écran avec le numéro de commande... Mais pas reçu de mail derrière et impossible d'accéder à mes commandes sur l'apple store. Je stress un peu !


----------



## whocancatchme (10 Avril 2015)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> J'ai passé commande à 9h02, tout s'est bien passé, livraison entre le 24/04-08/05, j'ai fait une capture d'écran avec le numéro de commande... Mais pas reçu de mail derrière et impossible d'accéder à mes commandes sur l'apple store. Je stress un peu !



Aucun stresse à avoir, quand il s'agit du SAV ou d'autre chose là oui,

Mais la on parle d'encaisser du $$ et là dessus les entreprises (Apple les 1er) ne se ratent jamais ne t'inquiète pas !!!!


----------



## ft5777 (10 Avril 2015)

Bon ben voilà, commande d'un Apple Watch avec bracelet sport noir, faite à 10h05 seulement et je me retrouve avec ce délai du 12 au 26 mai... Je suis bien déçu. J'imagine qu'ils donnent des délais aussi longs pour éviter la frustration des clients et que les montres seront probablement livrées au début du délai voire même avant. Mais ça m'embête bien. Je serai pas chez moi du 27 avril au 3 mai inclus, pas envie que ma montre attende dans un centre de dépôt UPS pendant plusieurs jours.

Mais il me semble être inscrit chez UPS et peut-être que j'aurai le droit de changer ma date de livraison avant le premier passage. Je croise les doigts!


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Sur le mail de confirmation y a marqué en haut ; " Expédition 1 "
> 
> Cela veux dire qu'il y aura deux vague d'expédition pour les première commande ?
> 
> Maintenant même les Watch classique sont expédiés 4 à 6 semaine


Expédition 1 c'est simplement parce que tu n'as commandé qu'une montre. J'en ai pris deux et j'ai Expédition 2 pour la seconde.



whocancatchme a dit:


> Même en rafraichissant me déconnectant et en revenant sur mon panier, les délais bougent pas... Bizarre. Bref je l'a commande pas j'irais en magasin


C'est quel modèle ? Il en reste un seul qui soit dispo pour le 24 : la Watch classique Bracelet boucle classique en 38 et en 42mm. C'est le seul bracelet qui ne nécessite pas 4 à 6 semaines d'attente minimum.



jacghit a dit:


> J'ai fait ma commande de la Watch alu noir sidéral 42mm aujourd'hui à 9H05. J'ai reçu immédiatement un courriel de confirmation de Apple avec comme indication -> Livraison sous : juin. C'est pas précis et bien lointain


La Sport gris sidéral 42mm c'est la première à être "tombée au champ d'honneur"... À 9h02 elle était déjà passée à "4 à 6 semaines". Et c'est la première des Sport à avoir eu droit à "juin". Les gens se sont rués dessus.



pepeye66 a dit:


> Vanton doit dormir.....


Ça vous préoccupe tant que ça ?? [emoji1][emoji1]

Pour votre info, j'ai regardé mon tel une dernière fois avant de me coucher à 4h46 et mon réveil était programmé à 8h45... Ça pique un peu... J'avais prévu de me recoucher après ma réservation pour finir ma nuit mais je n'ai pas résisté à l'appel des news MacG... J'ai juste refait une "sieste" entre 11h30 et 12h30. Vous savez tout maintenant ! [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Magnifique vidéo d'un mec qui test une 42mm puis direct après une 38mm. On peux vraiment voir la différence de taille et le rendu du boîtier 38mm qui a mon goût est parfait pour le poignet fin. Classe sobre magnifique !


----------



## ft5777 (10 Avril 2015)

Quand j'ai vu que le bracelet boucle classique noir (celui que je voulais déjà dès 2014) était le seul disponible encore pour le 24 avril, j'ai annulé ma Watch bracelet sport pour prendre celui-là! Finalement j'aurai quand même le modèle que je voulais depuis le début  en espérant le recevoir dès le 24!


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Magnifique vidéo d'un mec qui test une 42mm puis direct après une 38mm. On peux vraiment voir la différence de taille et le rendu du boîtier 38mm qui a mon goût est parfait pour le poignet fin. Classe sobre magnifique !


C'est assez dur de se faire un avis avec ce bracelet... Parce qu'il ne la porte clairement pas comme il faut : elle est limite sur sa main. Ça fausse complètement la perception je trouve. Bien en place sur son bras je pense que l'effet serait tout autre et qu'aucune des deux ne choquerait (il n'a pas l'air d'avoir un poignet trop petit pour la 42mm).


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Ce que j'en vois, c'est qu'avec ce bracelet là la 42 mm est vraiment grande, surtout avec un boitier rectangulaire. L'impression ne serait certainement pas la même avec un boitier rond. Jackpote a raison, la 38 mm est bien plus équilibrée.


----------



## ArnoJF (10 Avril 2015)

Salut à tous,

sans avoir vu en réel cette fameuse AppleWatch, sachant que je n'aime pas les "gros" pavés au poignet (surtout qu'ils sont fins) j'ai bien fait d'opter pour le 38 mm !
J'ai regarder pas mal de vidéos et même imprimer les formats pour me donner un aperçu sur mon poignet.
Par contre fallait être TurboMan ce matin....j'ai passé ma préco à 9h03 exactement (sur l'app iPhone), pour l' *Apple Watch Sport - Boîtier en aluminium gris sidéral de 38 mm avec Bracelet Sport noir *et livraisons entre le 12 mai et le 26 mai !!!!!

Je suis un habitué des lancements Apple mais là c'est la 1 ère fois que je me tape un délai si long ! Soit pas beaucoup de stocks soit une chance d'avoir une bonne surprise avec une livraison avancée ????
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## cillab (10 Avril 2015)

moi ,j'ais annuler fin juin  ils sont fou


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

Voilà un topic où on peu parfaitement juger la 38mm Vs 42mm : 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1864932


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Pas beaucoup de stock, c'est certain...Et peut être pas pour les raisons que l'on nous a suggérées.


----------



## whocancatchme (10 Avril 2015)

C'est la Watch avec Bracelet Milanais, j'ai toujours les mêmes délais quand je regarde (à 15H12)


----------



## ArnoJF (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pas beaucoup de stock, c'est certain...Et peut être pas pour les raisons que l'on nous a suggérées.


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

ArnoJF a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> sans avoir vu en réel cette fameuse AppleWatch, sachant que je n'aime pas les "gros" pavés au poignet (surtout qu'ils sont fins) j'ai bien fait d'opter pour le 38 mm !
> J'ai regarder pas mal de vidéos et même imprimer les formats pour me donner un aperçu sur mon poignet.
> ...


La Sport Gris sidéral c'était évident qu'elle partirait très vite. La 42mm est le modèle qui a vu ses délais d'expédition s'envoler le plus vite. En même pas 2min. 

Je suis passé à côté de la 38mm le 24 avril !!! [emoji24][emoji24] Je m'en remets pas


----------



## ArnoJF (10 Avril 2015)

Franchement en commandant à 9h03 je me suis dit "c'est bon, c'est dans la poche pour le 24"....loupé  en même temps j'ai évité juin et j'espère une bonne surprise niveau délais de livraison.


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> La Sport Gris sidéral c'était évident qu'elle partirait très vite. La 42mm est le modèle qui a vu ses délais d'expédition s'envoler le plus vite. En même pas 2min.
> 
> Je suis passé à côté de la 38mm le 24 avril !!! [emoji24][emoji24] Je m'en remets pas



Moi aussi je suis passé a coté, et j'attendais depuis 25 minutes... Je rage!! peut-être aurons nous une bonne surprise.....


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis passé a coté, et j'attendais depuis 25 minutes... Je rage!! peut-être aurons nous une bonne surprise.....


Ah moi j'en doute, j'ai pris une blanche à la place et je vois mal Apple deviner que je voulais la noire... [emoji1]


----------



## Dem81 (10 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah moi j'en doute, j'ai pris une blanche à la place et je vois mal Apple deviner que je voulais la noire... [emoji1]



Je parlais de la date de reception, pas de la couleur...


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

La blanche était dispo pour une livraison entre le 24 avril et le 8 mai, la plus rapide, c'est pour ça que j'ai changé [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Avril 2015)

Je viens d'essayer l'Apple Watch Sport en 42 MM et je ne regrette pas du tout mon choix en précommande.

Elle parfaite pour mon poignet de 180 MM. 

J'ai été agréablement surpris par l'épaisseur de l'écran qui n'est pas du tout excessif à mon goût, l'écran est juste bluffant et le "tapotage" dans le poignet trop excellent j'adore...

Après cet essai je suis ravi


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

ArnoJF a dit:


> C'est à dire ?



Eh bien on nous a largement gavé avec les problèmes de fabrication imputés aux sous traitants mais je pense aussi (et donc surtout) qu'Apple est très prudent et préfère lisser la fabrication au gré des commandes.


----------



## cillab (10 Avril 2015)

Dem81 a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis passé a coté, et j'attendais depuis 25 minutes... Je rage!! peut-être aurons nous une bonne surprise.....



je me la suis fait tatouer sur le poigner 
elle est a l'heure 2 fois par jour  je ne la remonte pas ,elle est res discrete


----------



## fousfous (10 Avril 2015)

Moi à 9h04 pour la Sport avec bracelet bleue je suis dans les temps normalement, maintenant y a plus qu'à attendre la fin des vacances et la livraison (je l'espère) le 24.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

La 42 ou la 38 ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Avril 2015)

La 42 oui


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Les 42 sont parties vite en Sport. T'as eu raison d'être rapide.

Je vois pas trop pourquoi tu l'aurais pas dans les temps.


----------



## fousfous (10 Avril 2015)

Bah parce qu'il y a marqué entre le 24 et le 8 
Mais oui dans le doute il fallait être rapide, le pire c'est que j'étais en cour à ce moment...


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

A 2m17s une Watch 38mm bracelet sport noir sur un poignet d'homme


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Il me semble que ce n'est pas un bracelet sport, je le vois strié...Donc bracelet cuir.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Je confirme, à 2m17s c'est une classique 42mm avec bracelet en cuir noir


----------



## jackpote (10 Avril 2015)

C'est fort possible. Mea culpa


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

J'ai hâte de recevoir ce bracelet découpé dans un vieux pneu comme le dit MacG... [emoji57]


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai hâte de recevoir ce bracelet découpé dans un vieux pneu comme le dit MacG... [emoji57]



Ah oui, ça m'a aussi surpris/choqué... Tu nous diras à réception.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Entre le 13 et le 27 mai... C'est quand même incroyablement long ! Ça va que je reçois la Sport avant pour m'occuper... 

C'est moi ou bien ces bracelets en cuir de vieux pneu n'ont été dispo qu'à partir du 13 mai et pas le 24 avril ? Je me suis connecté à 9h02/03 et c'était déjà pour le 13...


----------



## ft5777 (11 Avril 2015)

Je repose ma question car je crois que personne ne m'a répondu : est-ce que quelqu'un ici a trouvé comment faire pour choisir l'option "retrait en magasin" lors de la précommande? J'ai passé deux commandes (dont une que j'ai annulé évidemment lol) et j'ai pas vu...

Pourtant plusieurs sites avaient bien dit qu'on pourrait choisir cette option et que notre montre attendrait en Apple Store qu'on vienne la chercher...


----------



## Dem81 (11 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je repose ma question car je crois que personne ne m'a répondu : est-ce que quelqu'un ici a trouvé comment faire pour choisir l'option "retrait en magasin" lors de la précommande? J'ai passé deux commandes (dont une que j'ai annulé évidemment lol) et j'ai pas vu...
> 
> Pourtant plusieurs sites avaient bien dit qu'on pourrait choisir cette option et que notre montre attendrait en Apple Store qu'on vienne la chercher...



Je ne l'ai pas vu non plu, désolé...


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

ft5777 a dit:


> Je repose ma question car je crois que personne ne m'a répondu : est-ce que quelqu'un ici a trouvé comment faire pour choisir l'option "retrait en magasin" lors de la précommande? J'ai passé deux commandes (dont une que j'ai annulé évidemment lol) et j'ai pas vu...
> 
> Pourtant plusieurs sites avaient bien dit qu'on pourrait choisir cette option et que notre montre attendrait en Apple Store qu'on vienne la chercher...


Il semblerait que ce ne soit pas possible durant les précommandes. Ça serait en place uniquement après le lancement le 24 avril.


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Ça y est je l'ai enfin vu !!! 

Essai programmé ce matin 11h15 à aix. Organisation impeccable. 

Direct du coin de l'œil je vois les modèles d'essai avec le socle et l'iPad. Première impression sans la toucher, whoua superbe. 

Et la première déception pas de bracelet sport noir en 38mm donc pas possible d'essayer exactement le modèle que j'ai commander. 

Bilan pour moi poignet de 160cm ; 

Boîtier Watch 38mm : 
MAGNIFIQUE. Classe et discret. Avec le bracelet boucle normale c'est parfait. Le milanais je le trouve trop féminin. Avec le bracelet maillons c'est juste magnifique. Je voulais plus l'enlever et partir avec. 

Boîtier Watch 42mm : 
Jolie mais brille trop a mon poignet. La surface noire de l'écran + l'acier polie est plus grands. C'est beau pas mais assez élégant. Sensation bizarre quand je l'avais au poignet. Et je la trouve plus épaisse. On enlève le côté montre luxe/bijoux. 

Boîtier Watch sport 42mm : 
La c'est l'inverse. Le boîtier ne brille pas. Et le modèle 42mm conviendrait plus a mon poignet. 

Petite regret d'avoir essayer la Watch 38mm avec le bracelet sport blanc. Je trouve l'ensemble pas jolie. J'espère que ça me fera pas le même effet avec le sport noir a mon poignet. 

Si non la navigation est très simple. En deux clique je savais ou j'étais dans l'OS. Franchement très simple de ce coter la. La molette est excellente. 

La qualité de l'écran est impressionnant dans les noirs. Mais je trouve la définition pas au niveau Retina. 

Voilà je suis ouvert au question au cas ou ... 

Je vais vous poster mes vidéos


----------



## Dem81 (11 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Ça y est je l'ai enfin vu !!!
> 
> Essai programmé ce matin 11h15 à aix. Organisation impeccable.
> 
> ...




Tu nous dis qu'avec ton poignet de 160, la watch sport 42 aurai été mieux et que tu t'es "trompé" dans ta commande??


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

C'est bien ce qu'il dit [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Non je dis que pour mon poignet et mon goût le modèle Watch 38mm est magnifique sur mon poignet mais le modèle 42mm perd son coter discret car un poil trop grand. 
Par contre en Watch sport le modèle 42mm passe mieux car du coup moins brillant. 

Mais j'ai acheter un Watch pour ce coter bijoux et montre classique et classe. Donc le 38mm Watch sera parfait a mon poignet.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Ce qui me titille c'est de tester les bracelets sport de couleur sur la Gris sidéral. Mais j'ai l'impression que ces bracelets de couleur ne sont pas dispo à l'essai en Apple Store ?


----------



## Dem81 (11 Avril 2015)

Bon ça me rassure (un peu) j'ai changer d'avis jeudi soir entre la 42 pour prendre la 38 avec mon poignet de 170! Mais je pense cependant avoir fais le (bon) choix de la discrétion également...


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Ce modèle est vraiment superbe. Je voulais plus la rendre ... J'espère qu'on trouvera ce type de bracelet moins cher bientôt ou celui d'Apple d'occasion pourquoi pas !


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

C'est ton bras ? Tu fais 16cm t'es sur ? C'est deux 38mm sur tes vidéos ?


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Oui et oui. Pourquoi ?

Tu trouve que ça va pas sur mon poignet ?

Je peux pas poster de photo sur le forum via l'application, on me dit que j'ai pas le droit, c'est normal ?


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Une autre en meilleur définition


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Trois questions et deux oui en réponse...  mince... C'est à laquelle que tu n'as pas répondu ?

Je fais 16 également et j'ai l'impression que ton poignet est plus gros. Mais c'est sans doute l'effet video.


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Et oui c'est bien que des 38mm. 

Tu trouve que c'est pas beau a mon poignet ?


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

Je pense qu'il n'a pas cru bon de préciser que c'était son bras...


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Bonn et qu'es ce que vous en pensez du 38mm de cet Watch pour mon poignet ?


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

Elle te va comme un gant ! (comme toi je trouve le bracelet à maillons magnifique et classieux avec la watch acier...Mais ce sera peut être mon choix pour un modèle plus abouti et/ou durable)
Je suis de + en + convaincu que la sport sidéral sera superbe et discrète en 38 mm.


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

J'espère qu'on trouvera sur le bon coin des bracelet à maillons beaucoup moins cher pour pouvoir craquer...

Voilà le choix du 38mm est un satisfaction pour moi.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Ça m'emmerde de le reconnaître parce que j'ai un bras de la même taille que le tien et que j'ai envie d'une 42mm qui risque donc d'être trop grosse mais... oui les trois modèles en 38mm te vont très bien... 

Tu as une video d'une 42mm ?

Pour les bracelets à maillons en occasion j'ai du mal à y croire... C'est le plus cher. Beaucoup de gens achèteront des versions abordables avant de craquer pour un bracelet à maillons en option. Et on trouvera donc des bracelets Sport d'occasion. Mais je vois mal un type ayant mis 1100€ dans sa montre en metal se débarrasser de son bracelet pour prendre un Sport en plastique


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Oui effectivement t'as raison Vanton. Je pense que les bracelet  d'occasion seront essentiellement des sport. 

Demain je dois retourner a Aix. J'essaye de te faire une vidéo d'un 42mm sur mon poignet. Tu veux avec quel bracelet ? 

Franchement pour cette montre la taille de l'écran pour son utilisation ne passe qu'en secondaire. C'est juste pour consulter mes sms et répondre à mes coup de fils professionnel que je l'utiliserai dans 95% des cas.

Je voulais quelque chose de classe et discret. Voilà je crois que je me suis pas trompé


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2015)

C'est un très bon choix


----------



## Dem81 (11 Avril 2015)

J'ai fais le bon choix aussi alors...? (Au dernier moment;-))


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

@Dem81 
Si ton poignet (pas le courage de remonter les posts) est entre 0 et 180 mm tu as fait un excellent  choix de taille mais aussi de look.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Demain je dois retourner a Aix. J'essaye de te faire une vidéo d'un 42mm sur mon poignet. Tu veux avec quel bracelet ?



Oh cool merci ! 

Alors au choix la Sport gris sidéral 42mm, la milanaise 42mm ou la Bracelet en cuir 42mm. 

Si notre petit poignet nous autorise les 42mm c'est une de ces trois que je prendrai


----------



## jackpote (11 Avril 2015)

Alors comme je l'ai dit avant, la sport gris sidérale, je pense peux être à la limite portée en 42mm sur notre poignet. Elle a pas ce côté brillant de l'acier. Je l'ai essayer et en mode décontracté elle passe sur mon petit poignet. 

Donc le rendu 42mm est bien différent a mon goût entre les 2 boîtier. 

J'essaye de te filmer ça demain.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Très sympa de ta part


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

Je pense l'avoir déjà écrit sur ce fil mais, de mon ressenti, la 42 mm pour les poignets < à 180 mm n'est tolérable que sur bras nus, en décontracté, vacances ou sport. Pour le "tous les jours" et au travail la 38 mm est bien plus adaptée.


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

C'est bien la première fois que le fait d'être au chômage va être un avantage pour moi... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (11 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je pense l'avoir déjà écrit sur ce fil mais, de mon ressenti, la 42 mm pour les poignets < à 180 mm n'est tolérable que sur bras nus, en décontracté, vacances ou sport. Pour le "tous les jours" et au travail la 38 mm est bien plus adaptée.


Je suis *toujours* en décontracté moi, ça devrait aller ^^
Et puis les conventions sociales, c'est pas marrant de les respecter


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2015)

@fousfous 
Au moins tu ne renies pas ton pseudo !


----------



## fousfous (11 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @fousfous
> Au moins tu ne renies pas ton pseudo !


Jamais


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

A priori j'ai une heure d'attentes pour tester là à l'Apple store d'Aix. Je vais essai d'attendre mais je te garantie rien Vanton.


----------



## Vanton (12 Avril 2015)

T'avais pas pris rendez vous ? 

Mais t'en fais pas pour moi hein ! C'était très sympa de proposer mais te sens pas redevable ! Si tu as mieux à faire, ça n'est pas un problème [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Modèle sport noir 42mm.


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Modèle Watch 42 boucle classique.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

"Qu'en pensez vous capitaine Pike ?" "C'est un mange poignet M. Spock !"


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Ce qui est sur c'est que le modèle alu est fragile !!!! Un modèle d'essai avait les coin éraflé ... J'ai pris des photos mais j'ai pas le droit que les postées. J'ai un message d'erreur via l'application du forum.


----------



## aurique (12 Avril 2015)

En tout cas, Chapeau @jackpote !! ça c'est de l'entraide !!


----------



## Vanton (12 Avril 2015)

Merci beaucoup oui ! C'est très sympa ! Ça aidera beaucoup les nombreux acheteurs privés de la proximité d'un Apple Store. 

Après niveau taille je peux pas dire que la 42mm me choque. C'est pas horrible. Mais je reconnais que la 38mm te va mieux. Reste à savoir si les avantages de la 42mm justifieront le fait de choisir un modèle qui est moins élégant...

Et j'ai lu ou entendu, je ne sais plus, que les modèles sport prenaient assez vite des marques oui...


----------



## Vanton (12 Avril 2015)

Grrr ça serait vraiment bien que ce soit réglé ce problème de double posts...


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Moi qui suis un peu sourd...ça m'arrange !


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> .....
> 
> ....Et j'ai lu ou entendu, je ne sais plus, que les modèles sport prenaient assez vite des marques oui...



Pas de stress ! :
http://www.a-watch.fr/2015/03/20/protection-etanche-apple-watch-support-iphone/


----------



## Vanton (12 Avril 2015)

Même pas en rêve... [emoji57]


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Merci beaucoup oui ! C'est très sympa ! Ça aidera beaucoup les nombreux acheteurs privés de la proximité d'un Apple Store.
> 
> Après niveau taille je peux pas dire que la 42mm me choque. C'est pas horrible. Mais je reconnais que la 38mm te va mieux. Reste à savoir si les avantages de la 42mm justifieront le fait de choisir un modèle qui est moins élégant...
> 
> Et j'ai lu ou entendu, je ne sais plus, que les modèles sport prenaient assez vite des marques oui...



Oui la 42mm ne choque pas sur un poignet de 160/165. Mais après je pense que c'est vraiment une question de goûts. Je trouve cependant que le boîtier Watch en 42mm brille plus et est un peu trop "m'as tu vu ?" sur un poignet fin. 

Je pense que la différence de taille d'écran n'aura pas grande incidence sur sont utilisation. C'est juste de la consultation rapide d'information...  

Après faudra voir par contre sur la différence  l'autonomie réel entre les deux. 

Quand j'ai vu la Watch sport normale avec ces pets sur les coins alors que c'est juste un stand d'essayage ... J'imagine même pas en utilisation normale dans quels états elles vont finir ?!


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Par contre franchement ce bracelet sport et peut être très confortable mais il est vraiment pas facile à mettre en place tout seul ! Attention au chute de Watch !


----------



## fousfous (12 Avril 2015)

Bah pourtant je trouve ça plus simple à mettre qu'un bracelet normal, tu enfonces sur le clou et ensuite tu fais passer dans la boucle. Mais c'est sur que si tu veux d'abord faire passer dans la boucle ça va pas être facile.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

D'ici juin/juillet nous verrons apparaitre de nouveaux bracelets moins cher et peut être bien sympa non ?


----------



## fousfous (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> D'ici juin/juillet nous verrons apparaitre de nouveaux bracelets moins cher et peut être bien sympa non ?


Impossible! Par contre l'année prochaine c'est possible, à moins que si Apple fasse comme pour les smart cover.


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Je trouve que pour vraiment le serrer (je porte mes montres très serrées) c'est difficile à une mains. Pas comme avec le bracelet boucle simple par exemple


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Apple ne pourra empêcher aucun fabricant de proposer des bracelets qui se montent sur ses montres voyons !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Apple ne pourra empêcher aucun fabricant de proposer des bracelets qui se montent sur ses montres voyons !



Tout dépend si Apple a un brevet pour le système de mise en place du bracelet sur la montre


----------



## Dem81 (12 Avril 2015)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils ai déposé un brevet pour le système de "glissière" du bracelet...


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2015)

Et ce système là, c'est du bidon ?
http://www.a-watch.fr/2015/03/16/adaptateur-bracelet-apple-watch-0226/


----------



## Dem81 (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et ce système là, c'est du bidon ?
> http://www.a-watch.fr/2015/03/16/adaptateur-bracelet-apple-watch-0226/



Non je pense que ça va sortir pour que l'on puisse adapter tous les bracelets...


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Voilà la vidéo complète qui rassemble toute mes vidéos de test. On peux me se rendre compte de la différence entre les deux boîtiers


----------



## ttaanngg (12 Avril 2015)

Je vois que le boitier de 42 mm ne choque pas sur un poignet de 160 mm.
Mon poignet mesure 150 mm et j'ai pre commander une watch de 42 mm a boucle classic.
Pensez vous que cela ne va pas choquer ?
Personnellement j'ai toujours eu des grosses montres donc cela ne me dérange pas mais j'aurai voulu avoir votre avis


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

Si t'as toujours eu des grosses montre alors ça choquera pas et t'y sera habitué


----------



## ttaanngg (12 Avril 2015)

d'accord, merci pour la réponse


----------



## jackpote (12 Avril 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/timeline/watch/nicolas/bracelet-sport-attention-la-boucle

Voilà je suis pas le seul à trouver que ce bracelet n'est pas tout simple à mettre en place !


----------



## ttaanngg (12 Avril 2015)

oui c'est vraie qu'il a pas l'air simple, sa doit être une question d'habitude je pense


----------



## Vanton (12 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et ce système là, c'est du bidon ?
> http://www.a-watch.fr/2015/03/16/adaptateur-bracelet-apple-watch-0226/


Ça m'amuse parce que si ça se trouve les mecs derrière ce truc n'ont même pas encore approché la montre...


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/timeline/watch/stephane/38-mm-pas-que-pour-les-femmes


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

Moi, ce que je trouve fou, c'est toute ces vidéos ou photos qui montre la montre portée sur l'articulation du poignet alors qu'il est bien plus naturel et logique de la porter un peu plus haut.

On voit bien que la plupart des essayeurs ne portent plus de montre depuis longtemps.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Aaahhh ça ça fait plaisir à lire ! [emoji1]

Je me faisais la même remarque... Ma dernière montre date d'il y a un peu plus de 10 ans : une Swatch Skin Chrono, qui avait tendance à glisser sur mon avant bras et à se retrouver au contact de ma main... Le bracelet en metal avait de gros maillons peu réglables. C'était affreusement pénible ! Ça entrave les mouvements du poignet, déjà, ça finit par marquer la peau parce que ça appuie trop fort... Ça blesse et ça dérange. 

Et c'est de cette façon que j'ai cassé ma montre ! En montant un talus j'ai glissé et me suis rattrapé au vol en posant ma main par terre. Ma montre avait glissé vers l'articulation, comme d'habitude, et la pression exercée par ma main durant le mouvement a cassé les pattes de fixation du bracelet... 

Pour moi également une montre se porte plus haut que ce qu'on voit dans ces vidéos. Mais c'est peut-être une histoire de mode aussi ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour moi aussi une montre se porte plus haut que ce qu'on voit dans ces vidéos. Mais c'est peut-être une histoire de mode aussi ?



Tu veux dire comme ces Jeans portés en dessous de fesses. ARGHHH. on est mal barré alors 

Moi, je penche plutôt sur l'ignorance des gens. La montre va naturellement revenir au-dessus du poigné le premier jour.

Ce qui est fou également, c'est que les employés de l'Apple Store n'aident pas à positionner la montre correctement. C'est un peu leur boulot non ?


----------



## fousfous (13 Avril 2015)

Ah je suis bien d'accord avec vous, ma montre aussi revient vers le poignet comme elle est assez lâche (merci le bracelet que je ne peux pas serrer plus sans avoir de magnifique traces.
J'espère que la bracelet de la sport sera suffisamment confortable pour pouvoir être bien serré.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Tu veux dire comme ces Jeans portés en dessous de fesses. ARGHHH. on est mal barré alors
> 
> Moi, je penche plutôt sur l'ignorance des gens. La montre va naturellement revenir au-dessus du poigné le premier jour.
> 
> Ce qui est fou également, c'est que les employés de l'Apple Store n'aident pas à positionner la montre correctement. C'est un peu leur boulot non ?


Alors déjà ils n'ont pas toutes les tailles de bracelets à dispo... Ils font avec ce qu'ils ont et j'ai cru comprendre qu'Apple a systématiquement fourni les plus grands modèles pour les essayages. Ce qui peut expliquer que ça pendouille souvent. 

Ensuite faut quand même se rappeler qu'il y a encore 3j ces mecs vendaient des ordis et des iPad... [emoji1] Je pense que beaucoup ont été surpris de désormais bosser dans la mode. Peut-être qu'il leur faudra un peu de temps pour se mettre à jour ?

Pour ce qui est des jeans portés en dessous des fesses, c'est vrai que c'est moche mais ça n'a pas que des désavantages... [emoji6]


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

La mode remonte à quelques temps où les "m'as tu vu" se rendaient compte que la montre (la grosse montre) qu'ils portaient au poignet ne se voyait pas cachée par les manches... D'où le bracelet lâche (pas serré) tel une gourmette; la montre qui pend et tourne autour de la main, la molette qui s'incruste sur le dos de la main... La mode "Kéké" !


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des jeans portés en dessous des fesses, c'est vrai que c'est moche mais ça n'a pas que des désavantages... [emoji6]


En effet, ça permet notamment à la police d'attraper plus vite ces matuvu qui ne peuvent pas bien courir. A moins que tu parlais autre chose, mais alors la je ne vois absolument pas quel genre d'allusion tu pourrait faire


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je trouve fou, c'est toute ces vidéos ou photos qui montre la montre portée sur l'articulation du poignet alors qu'il est bien plus naturel et logique de la porter un peu plus haut.
> 
> On voit bien que la plupart des essayeurs ne portent plus de montre depuis longtemps.



Tu portes ta montre sur l'avant bras toi ? 

Pour moi, la montre se porte au poignet, suffisamment serrée pour le pas bloquer l'amplitude d'extension maximum de l'articulation.

Le boîtier doit rester bien plaqué sur le poignet et le pas glisser sur la début de la main évidement.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Dans tes vidéos elle est souvent très proche de l'articulation, et même à cheval dessus. Quand tu bascules la main, la montre bouge avec. 

Pour moi, dans ma conception des choses, la montre doit être à quelques centimètres de l'articulation et ne pas bouger quand on bouge la main.

Mais j'ai peut être une vision erronée de la façon de porter une montre ?


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

Une montre doit être à l'horizontale avec le bras et ne pas suivre le mouvement du poignet en effet. Donc oui, je porte ma montre sur le bout de mon avant-bras et non si proche de l'articulation du poignet.


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

C'est la première fois que j'entends dire de porter sa montre sur son avant bras [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] ...

La 38mm sur mon poignet avec le bracelet bien serré ne gêne en rien le mouvement de mon poignet.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Voilà où j'aimais porter mes montres quand j'en portais avant :

http://img.medicalexpo.fr/images_me...gnet-reseau-sans-fil-montre-81466-8351876.jpg

Le type a le bracelet en amont de la boule osseuse de l'articulation, qu'on voit nettement au sommet de son poignet sur cette image. 

Dans cette position, la montre bien à plat, la gêne est très faible. 

Sur cette autre image le mec la porte au même endroit, en amont de l'os également :

http://www.decaocto.org/CitSig/arm.JPG

Alors effectivement on les voit plus à cette position dans les magazines depuis la fin des années 80 je dirais... Aujourd'hui elles pendent un peu pour être montrées. Personnellement cette position basse m'est très désagréable.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

Et ça évite la désagréable sensation du remontoir s'encastrant dans le dos de la main


----------



## ArnoJF (13 Avril 2015)

Bjr à tous,

j'ai une petite question sur les délais de livraison. Par exemple en précommandant mon Apple Watch Sport black 38mm, j'ai eu livraison entre le 12 et 26 mai.
Y'a t-il des chances d'avoir la montre avant ??? Est ce déjà arrivé pour certains ayant précommandé un iphone ou autre ???


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

En général je ne précommande pas, j'aime lire des tests avant. Cette fois, l'objet étant different, à porter sur soi, j'ai précommandé pour tester moi même. Du coup je n'ai pas encore d'expérience directe à raconter.

Après si je pioche dans mes souvenirs de News il me semble qu'il est exceptionnellement arrivé en de rares occasions que les disponibilités soient meilleures que prévu. Mais très franchement je serais toi je ne tablerais pas trop dessus, histoire d'éviter une déception probable...


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Voilà où j'aimais porter mes montres quand j'en portais avant :
> 
> http://img.medicalexpo.fr/images_me...gnet-reseau-sans-fil-montre-81466-8351876.jpg
> 
> ...



Alors oui dans ce cas c'est porter sa montre sur l'avant bras et non au poignet. Cela reviens a la porter au dessus de la styloïde ulnaire. Je trouve cela franchement pas jolie. Si mes souvenirs sont bon Cook la portée comme ça lors de la première présentation... 
Après c'est tout une gestion de goût et de ressentie. 
En tout cas en modèle 38mm sur mon poignet en extension cela ne gêné pas le mouvement.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

La styloïde ulnaire ? [emoji1] Je viens de vérifier et effectivement c'est bien ça... Je trouve beaucoup plus confortable de porter une montre au dessus de la styloïde ulnaire ! 

Tu as quoi comme formation pour connaître la terminologie exacte ? [emoji6]

Et effectivement Cook la porte au dessus de la styloïde ulnaire... :

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5585/15192094332_183121b822_b.jpg

Je ne serais pas surpris d'ailleurs que ça puisse avoir une influence sur le comportement de la montre. D'une part parce que de cette façon le capteur de fréquence cardiaque est en parfait contact avec la peau, et ensuite parce que la montre coupe les notifications quand elle n'est pas portée et nécessité un mot de passe quand on la remet au poignet (pour Apple Pay). Est-ce que le fait de la porter de façon assez lâche sur le poignet ne risque pas de la perturber ?

Ensuite elle est censée se réveiller quand on relève le bras. Bien fixée à l'avant bras ça devrait bien fonctionner, mais en porte-à-faux sur le poignet, est-ce que les capteurs ne vont pas se déclencher au moindre mouvement de la main ou mal détecter le geste de sortie de veille ? 

À tester...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

Là, depuis quelques posts, vous êtes en train ..... les mouches non ?


----------



## ArnoJF (13 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En général je ne précommande pas, j'aime lire des tests avant. Cette fois, l'objet étant different, à porter sur soi, j'ai précommandé pour tester moi même. Du coup je n'ai pas encore d'expérience directe à raconter.
> 
> Après si je pioche dans mes souvenirs de News il me semble qu'il est exceptionnellement arrivé en de rares occasions que les disponibilités soient meilleures que prévu. Mais très franchement je serais toi je ne tablerais pas trop dessus, histoire d'éviter une déception probable...



Arf....12 mai ça me parait LOIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

Houla, monsieur sort ses cours de médecine. Je n'ai pas voulu en faire autant avec mes court d'anatomie, soit, c'est en effet de cette manière que je porte une montre.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Là, depuis quelques posts, vous êtes en train ..... les mouches non ?


Apple prend bien 24 000 photos pendant 285h pour une des fleurs de l'un des cadrans de sa montre... [emoji57] C'est presque un hommage que de passer une heure à réfléchir à la façon de la porter et aux conséquences que ça peut avoir...


----------



## jackpote (13 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> La styloïde ulnaire ? [emoji1] Je viens de vérifier et effectivement c'est bien ça... Je trouve beaucoup plus confortable de porter une montre au dessus de la styloïde ulnaire !
> 
> Tu as quoi comme formation pour connaître la terminologie exacte ? [emoji6]
> 
> ...



J'ai fais une formation de ... Kinésithérapeute. Je suis Kiné donc je connais à peut près l'anatomie du membre supérieur [emoji1] ! 

Dans mon cas en position normale sur le poignet la Watch 38mm ne bouge pas et ne gêne pas le mouvement du poignet. 

S'il fallait absolument porter la montre au dessus de la styloïde ulnaire pour que les capteurs soient efficaces, je pense que les vendeurs de l'Apple store auraient été formés à le rappeler aux testeurs que nous sommes. 

Pour clôturer le débats dans mon cas, c'est juste une question de goût.


----------



## cillab (13 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Là, depuis quelques posts, vous êtes en train ..... les mouches non ?



oui mais bien


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Pour clôturer le débats dans mon cas, c'est juste une question de goût.



On l'avait compris comme ça. ET heureusement, il n'y pas encore de loi qui oblige à porter une montre d'une certaine manière.


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

Manquerait plus que ça... [emoji57] c'est comme si une loi interdisait aux femmes de porter des pantal... Oups j'ai rien dit !


----------



## cillab (13 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> On l'avait compris comme ça. ET heureusement, il n'y pas encore de loi qui oblige à porter une montre d'une certaine manière.




ca ne va pas tarder   VIVE LA MONTRE A GOUSSET c'est trés bobos


----------



## jackpote (15 Avril 2015)

Allez vous prendre l'Apple Care + avec votre Watch ?


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Allez vous prendre l'Apple Care + avec votre Watch ?



Je ne l'ai pas pris mais j'y ai songé ..!


----------



## jackpote (15 Avril 2015)

De toute façon si je crois bien on peux le prendre dans les 90jours après l'achat ?


----------



## aurique (15 Avril 2015)

dans les 60 jours après l'achat . Mais par contre, si on ne l'achete pas en même temps que la montre,  il faut téléphoner, ils font des tests et après seulement ils valident la souscription.


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

Merci pour la précision!


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai jamais pris d'Apple Care + personnellement, parce que je trouve toutes ces assurances malhonnêtes... Je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais à payer pour que mon produit soit garanti 2 ans alors que c'est peu ou prou ce que préconise la loi !


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2015)

Surtout qu'en insistant bien il est possible d'avoir une prise en charge gratuite même après les 2ans.
Parce que contre les vices caché la garantie c'est à vie.


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Et là Apple étant le revendeur en plus...


----------



## jackpote (15 Avril 2015)

Apple Care + garantie aussi le changement de la montre si accidents contre une franchise. 

http://feed.igen.fr/c/302/f/4266/s/...ecrets0Ede0Elapple0Ewatch0E90A762/story01.htm

On ne peux pas passer de coup de fils via la Watch ? Même en demandant a Siri de lancer une communication ?


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Oui la partie casse est la plus intéressante... Mais attention à la franchise, ça n'est pas gratuit. 

Pour les appels je ne serais pas surpris que ça arrive rapidement si ça n'est pas déjà proposé.


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

Pour les appels, on peut appeler grâce au microphone intégré


----------



## jackpote (15 Avril 2015)

Ben sur le lien que j'ai poster ils ont l'air de dire le contraire. Bizarre


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

pourtant la bouton sous la molette permet d'accéder a ses contact. Et depuis ce menu, on peut choisir d'envoyer un message, d'appeler ou bien d'envoyer des smiley, battements du coeur ...


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

Je pense que sa doit être une erreur du site


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Avril 2015)

@Vanton : D'une part ! et d'autre part, que penser de cette approche *Apple qui t'impose/t'oblige à souscrire à cette assurance bien avant la fin de l'assurance légale* obligatoire ? Je me souviens que pour leurs ordis tu pouvait attendre juste avant la fin de la garantie légale... A force de nous prendre pour des imbéciles c'est qu'il doit y avoir du vrai !


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

http://www.01net.com/mediaplayer/video/01netTV-495305.html

voici un lien pour vois convaincre que l'on peut appeler avec l'apple watch.
La femme en parle a environ 1min30s


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

ttaanngg a dit:


> http://www.01net.com/mediaplayer/video/01netTV-495305.html
> 
> voici un lien pour vois convaincre que l'on peut appeler avec l'apple watch.
> La femme en parle a environ 1min30s



la photo avec


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Le problème c'est pas le incoming call mais l'appel sortant ! [emoji6]


----------



## jackpote (15 Avril 2015)

Et oui c'est de créer un appel sortant depuis la montre qui pose problème ! 
Mais je pense qu'avec Siri sur la Watch il n'y aura pas de restriction


----------



## ttaanngg (15 Avril 2015)

Je suis certain qu'on peut le faire, je l'est vue dans plusieurs video et article. Regarder la video que j'ai mis qui vois le prouve.

Je peut vous donner plus de preuve si vous voulez mais je suis certain qu'on peut le faire


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> Et oui c'est de créer un appel sortant depuis la montre qui pose problème !
> Mais je pense qu'avec Siri sur la Watch il n'y aura pas de restriction



Je doute aussi de la fonction


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

On peux déjà créer un appel sortant via les 12 contacts favoris (le bouton du bas) pourquoi pas avec les autres?


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

https://www.apple.com/watch/guided-tours/#film-phone-calls


Voilà la réponse... 

(Ça serait pas mal qu'un jour Apple harmonise les liens entre l'Apple store web et l'app Apple Store...)


----------



## jackpote (16 Avril 2015)

Et ben voilà !!! 

Comme quoi certains journaliste/blogueur disent n'importe quoi


----------

